# Got a used LGB starter set, looking for some info on what I got, 20401



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello. Today I was able to purchase a older LGB starter set, 20401US. Set came with a 20901and 20902, all original boxes, a catalog in German (orange pages in the middle for translating) and a piece of paper saying 1986. Going with I have a 1986 unit. Engine has a sticker on base with number '2020' It is the starter set with the #2 class green engine (Stainz) yellow box car and a gondola. Box says "US version". My questions are as follows.

1) Does my engine has a smoke unit? Where do I look and what should I see. If it does not, is this hard to install. Used to my older Lionel stuff. Lionel replacement smoke units can put out a lot of smoke.

2) For how many years did LGB offer this set? Interestingly, years ago I purchased two LGB coaches, both 2nd class, one red/white, other blue/white with gray roofs that had black spay paint on the edges. Looking at the sales catalog, looks like these coaches were offered same time as my set.

3) My engine has ton of dust on it. Should I disable it and grease the motor? Do you even do that with these models?

Any assistance greatly appreciated. Train in good shape for being this old, contacts look good...not to warn. Engine pull 9 cars with no problem.


----------



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

After a more detailed once over, fairly sure I do not have a smoking engine. Having trouble finding a manual on line for my engine. Is there a similar model number I can look up for manual?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Search for lgb 2010 pdf. You should find parts guide and user guide.
2010 and 2020 are the same European engine, just different smoke stacks. 2015 and 2017 are similiar engines, just has American style boiler and cab. 2017's came in a box with a corresponding powered tender.
If these engines had a smoke unit from the factory then there would be a yellow wire on the front botton attached to the on/off lever at the not holding the stack in place and these are 18 volt smoke units. Newer engines have the nut hidden and use a 5 volt smoke unit which have black and white wires. If the unit has yellow and brown wires it is an 18 volt smoke unit.


----------



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

Appears my engine is non smoking. From the diagram, looks like my non smoking chimmy and a smoking unit fit in the same mounting location of my engine. Do the 5V chimmy's have the same mounting? Would seam like best to run a lower voltage chimmy to get better smoke a slower speeds. Would need some sort of voltage clamp to max 5V to the smoke unit as the train could run upto 18V.

Running engine outside, wanting a good smoke show. Not going for sound or syncronation....just a lot of smoke to impress the kids.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You need to realize that when running outside, what looks good inside gets watered down quite a bit. Yes, a 5 volt unit regulated would give you "full output" over and 18v unit on track voltage.

These units are never really "a lot of smoke"... you might look into fitting a fan driven smoke unit, but then you have to find a way to duct the smoke into it. You could get a USAT smoke unit, and run the heating element at around 7 volts and the fan on 5... that will give you a lot of smoke.


----------



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

Now that is some smoke! Let me do a little more research on the subject. 

On a side note, is there any maintenance I should do for this engine. Does not look like it has been used for sometime. Runs well, can pull 7 cars with no issues, on level ground.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Worth opening it and checking the gears and grease them with a quality plastic safe grease. Light oil on valve gear.

That smoke unit is often available from people who install battery systems in locos, since you can eat up an amp with the heater alone. That is the standard USA Trains unit (the newer style)

You might want to go to my site, on the top menu there is a SEARCH

search: LUBRICATION, SMOKE UNITS 

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The 20401 set came with 18 volt lights and no smoke unit. To add smoke you need the kit which has the replacement 18 volt smoke stack, 1 short yellow wire, copper clip for stack connection from top of motor block and the lever that turns the smoke on/off from the bottom of the stack. To install the yellow wire, it gets soldered to the top front tab in the motor block. I still have one of these kits (straight stackand have installed many in the past. LGB kit 65103 or 2010/3


----------



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

Thank you both for the info. I will check the gear grease. Found video on Youtube opening up a motor unit. If the motor looks good planning on installing a smoke unit.

Will check out your store Greg.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No store, personal web site with information for fellow G scalers.

Greg


----------

